# WoW Friert ein



## TB-Victory (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi 

ich bräuchte dringend hilfe

erstmal die grundlegenden infos

cpu: AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3700+
Graphikkarte: Radeon X1550 Series (passiver kühler)
OS: Windows XP SP3
2 GB DDR Ram
Problemspiel: WoW

Folgendes Problem tritt auf: Der Rechner läuft solange obiges Spiel nicht läuft ohne Probleme. Es gibt keine Fehlermeldungen und keine Abstürze.
Beim Spielen jedoch passieren 2 Dinge nach ca 3-5 Minuten nach dem einlogen.
Zuerst friert das Bild ein. dann läst sich weder die Maus bewegen, noch der Taskmanager aufrufen. Das einzige was abhilfe schafft ist ein neustart des Rechners. in 95% der Fälle jedoch wird das Bild schwarz und der Monitor scheint sich abzuschalten. Das Kontrollämpchen am Monitor wird dann Gelb.
Auch hier wieder gänzlich keine Reaktion mehr vom Rechner. Beim drücken der starttaste am PC kehrt das bild jedoch zu Windows zurück und der rechner fährt runter und startet neu.
Dies passiert ohne ausnahme jedes mal wenn besagtes spiel gestartet wird.

Was ich bisher getan habe: Das Problem liegt schon länger vor. Nach dem neuinstallieren des OS und der Reinigung des CPU kühlers (was wirklich mal nötig war) reduzierten sich diese "abstürze" auf ca 1-2 pro Tag. Seit ca 3 Tagen tritt das Problem wieder bei jedem Start des Spiels ein.
Ich habe den Ram ausgetauscht.
Habe verschiedene Treiber der Graphikkarte probiert.
Habe die Bios einstellung dahin gehend verändert das die Temperatur überwachung deaktiviert war.

Inzwischen bin ich mit meinem Latain gänzlich am Ende. Ich vermute das es entweder ein Hitzeproblem (Graphikkarte oder CPU) ist, oder das irgend ein problem bei den Treibern vorliegt.

Vllt weiß jemand woran es genau liegt, oder hat schon mal von dem Problem gehört, gelesen oder es selber erlebt. Über eine möglichst Detailierte Hilfe wäre ich wirklich dankbar.

thx im Vorraus


----------



## Lisaya (1. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=78825&hl=

Ähnliches Problem, würde ich sagen.

"Wie schon gesagt wurde, wird die Graka wahrscheinlich nicht
gut genug gekühlt, überhitzt und schaltet sich von allein ab.
Pc schwarz, alles aus.

Total nervig, ich sprech da echt aus Erfahrung,
denn bei mir ging das ca. 4 Monate so.
Jeden Tag. Mehrfach.
In Grpq, Ini oder Raid besonders unschön... irgendwann
war es so furchtbar (Neustart -> sofort wieder weg),
dass ich mir ne neue Graka gekauft hab, weil meine alte
total ... ja, eben alt war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seitdem gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme mehr.
Lag also bei mir daran, musst bei deiner mal schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"

War da dann meine Antwort ... würd ich hier auch sagen.
Nichts lässt sich mehr machen, schwarz, Neustart.

Lg.*

*edit: Link geändert.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2008)

Wie sind denn die Temps generell unter Last. CPU und Grafik wäre interessant. CPU mal mit prime95 stresstesten und die Grafikkarte mit Furmark. Wenn du neu installiert hast, also das OS komplett neu aufgesetzt, dann spricht ja alles schon mal für einen Hardware-Fehler. Deiner Beschreibung nach zu urteilen, hört es sich nach hoher Temparatur an. Weil es im Idle, also Desktop ja nicht vorzukommen scheint.

Also gib mal die Temps. Könntest auch mal den Kühler der CPU komplett abmachen und mit Luftdruck ausblasen. Desweiteren CPU oben die Wärmeleitpaste, oder das, was davon übrig ist, mit trockenen Tuch abwischen.
Dann neue draufmachen, welche du dir halt zuvor besorgen müsstest, falls nicht noch zuhause vorrätig.


----------



## Wagga (2. Dezember 2008)

Deinen Hardwareangaben zu folge. tippe ich mal das du zu 75% eine AGP-Graka noch hast.
Hast du mal die Möglichkeit, dir eine sollche von Freunden/Bekannten auszuleihen, falls diese evtl. sich vor kurzer zeit einen neuen Pc kauften, könntest du diese denen sogar abkaufen oder sie mehr als ein tag mal ausleihen.
Damit könntest du,vorausgesetzt die testkarte ist noch I.O.,testen ob es an der graka liegt.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Superiorx (2. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem haben zur Zeit viele WoW-Spieler (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=6915171958&sid=1).
Blizz meint es liegt an der Hardware der User, nur ist es unwahrscheinlich das so viele Leute aufeinmal Hardwareprobleme haben.
Ob es nun ein Fehler von Blizz ist oder ob es wirklich an der Hardware liegt wird sich wohl noch herrausstellen.
Ich hab übrigens das selbe Problem.


----------



## TB-Victory (8. Dezember 2008)

mal nen update

konnte das problem beseitigen. aber nur indem ich von 2 gig ram zurück auf 1 gig ram reduziert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ergo eindeutig hardware problem ... da sollte sich blizzard unbedingt nochmal drum kümmern


----------



## Azuriel (8. Dezember 2008)

TB-Victory schrieb:


> mal nen update
> 
> konnte das problem beseitigen. aber nur indem ich von 2 gig ram zurück auf 1 gig ram reduziert habe
> 
> ...


neeed zusammenhang .. warum gibts du blizzard die schuld an einem defekten ram?


----------

